# X's sketch pad



## x65943 (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm going to start placing sketches I make in this thread


----------



## Old (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## x65943 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 21, 2018)

Damn your art is good!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 22, 2018)

That new sketch looks great!


----------

